# Ohio River NOAA 10/17 FAQ's



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

October 17th the 100% payout NOAA series will concluding the 2009 season with a SUPER NOAA, unlimited OPEN field at Rayland Marina, Pike Island Pool.

NEW complete details answering many questions can now be found specific to this event here: http://www.dobass.com/09NOAA/RIVERFAQS.html

Just like each year, we love to experiment where those holler the loudest...where's all the "rats" at now!!!??? 

Wait till 2010...I smell a SUPER NOAA...Chautauqua!!!!!

2010 schedule soon to be released...get us 100 teams at the River... we'll come back, otherwise, it goes into the file with Portage and Erie 

nip


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Nip

Pre -entries on your website are only showing a few teams for this event. Do you anticipate a small field? Or are they all waiting in the shadows? There are a few teams around here that have been waiting to sign up because of the low amount of pre-entries. Have even heard RUMORS that this event would cancel!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The last guys who awaited the roster to fill up ended up missing their position in Mosquito Madness  There were about 30 or so of them...and each year.

We didn't wanna try to solicit folks for the River event by pinning them into a capped field....we figured a 100% payday and $20,000 would be a better draw and advertise the potential field payout.

The roster is just a time saver from my end. Folks can easily see when their payment was received.

I have received as many as 34 entries in one day for events. Do that three times over (3 days in a row), sure we'll have 100 boats. I also may not receive any entries... then we would have the three currently registered  

I only know what bass do and how they think. The anglers, I have yet to understand  

We'll take entries up to the day on the water- late fees begin 10/11.

I have never cancelled a NOAA event and have no intentions on cancelling the River.

Any information anglers "hear" can always be verified on the website at www.dobass.com 

Pass the word around- the folks who wanna fish it will make their field...or not, all we can do is "build" it for you and wait see.


nip 
http://www.dobass.com/09NOAA/RIVERFAQS.html


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

chautauqua.....oh yeah


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

heck yah im in for ny on that one gonna be a fall or summer one nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You guys sound like the River folks from last year lol

We are developing our 2010 schedule... Mosquito dates confirmed all else pending. Chautauqua will be in the fall 2010 if permitted.

on the other hand....

*RATS*...whats the word down around your parts??? Are you all still interested in this event 10/17???? I thought the yankees around here did a lot of talking...geeze 

Get some more replies for me at least on this thread, little 'lone entries!!! Maybe we'll have a 10/17/09 NOAA Chautauqua  (JUST KIDDING!)

nip


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be there 10/17 along with partner.A few other teams will be in as well.Hannibal and Pike pools are being pounded right now with fairly large tournys.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the rats will be there don't you worry... this rat might not be however.

college environmental field trip might get in the way 


the fishin' is still good from what i'm hearing, river is loaded with bait and it wont be long before those giant brown fish get hungry. 

heres a 4.32lb from early august









don't let them kid you.. that rivers made up of more than 12'' fish !


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...are you not goona be there Austin! The loudest Rat of them ALL!!!

Then back it up with a little fish pic....geeze o' peter 

Here's the deal Rats... I need presigns to keep everyone invovled running this gig motivated. I'm kinda kicking myself for not setting it up differently to force hands at preregistering. 

I'm still hearing rat talk from all directions about the size of the field we are goona have... 

I'm ready, but youn's gotta pull the trigger here and get registered to assist in our preparation of anticipated field size and maybe get your payout kick started...this will draw those who are lurking online and playing the roster opposed to confidence to win.

My team is tired an antsy from 2009...I can't do it alone, not without anglers nor without the fish crew.

50 ramp pays would not flow well, save the $20, help your field and lend a hand to our efforts here: http://www.dobass.com/2009WEBFORMS/NOAA/REGISTRATION_2009_NOAA.htm

What...you guys want sausages too!!!  Get me 30 teams preregistered and I'll feed you.


http://www.dobass.com/09NOAA/RIVERFAQS.html


nip


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty dissapointed in the field so far. I was was one of the people pushing for a river tournament, and i was curious to see how alot of guys who reguarly fish the series would do there. I've always enjoyed fishing the Ohio just for a different challenge. Only been there a couple times and have never done really well, but I'm looking forward to it. And fall is the best time for river fishing.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm betting the sleepers are lurking around just haven't ponied up the dough yet!It could truly be an awesome bite that time of year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nip, gimmie a call this week when you get a chance


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The last time I called you ProCraft I ended up scheduling a "SUPER" NOAA River event that your not goona fish  If I call- I'm selling *you* something this time around.... Chautauqua Sept 12th, 2010  

I think I might've be right about this River idea Austin...

nip


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just move this to tappan and cut it off at 60 or 65 boats. it would fill up fast.
The last tournament of the fall on Tappan last year had 45 boats and that was on the first weekend on November.

If you have a tournament at Chautauqua next fall I WILL be there!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Mark the date Vmax- *9/12/10* we're taking *SUPER* NOAA to a place we can pull a field with our eyes closed...even in September! 
I :Banane41: NY - we can all see then what 100,100% NOAA boats pays to TOP10...WOW! The Rats have a chance to double that...

Come on RATS - time isa tickn' here, we're goona look at the big picture after the beginning of the month, four teams pre-registered...there's some reality to that. 

Even the sausages haven't teased these dudes out! 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/09NOAA/RIVERFAQS.html


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hahaha listen the rat pack will be there with smiles come the 17th, you had to expect alot of ramp pays with no pre registering!

most rats aren't into this high tech internet stuff yet, heck cell phones were a big step 

Chautauqua huh? atleast theres brown fish, i can't argue that


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

And to those of you who keep sayin there are only 12" fish down there, think again. Fished a tourney today and big bass was a 3.66 smallie with another one over 2.5#. My co-angler lost one that was 4+ too. There in there, just have to find them!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Put Cull'in and partner in the "won't be there" category.
Should have launched in the New Cumberland Pool and allowed guys to fish at least one pool up (Montgomery) into PA. Would have been much more appealing (at least to us! ).


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

PA regs change with possession limits in Oct 1. I was a touch concerned about the possible showing as well, wasn't sure I could swing the potential parking otherwise. Rayland was in-between the noise I was hearing and figured it middle ground for anglers on both directions and could handle 200 rigs in a pinch. You've won enough this year anyways Culln' 

All in all...we now have five boats preregistered!!! 

Watching closely in anticipation...

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> PA regs change with possession limits in Oct 1. I was a touch concerned about the possible showing as well, wasn't sure I could swing the potential parking otherwise. Rayland was in-between the noise I was hearing and figured it middle ground for anglers on both directions and could handle 200 rigs in a pinch. You've won enough this year anyways Culln'
> 
> All in all...we now have five boats preregistered!!!
> 
> ...


Understood Nip. As tournament director those are the calls you have to make.

Guess I'll just get ready for the Moggy Open 10/31 !


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Same for me with offlimits.Its almost like fishin Mosquito and the North end being offlimits and almost couldn't get farther away from our pool.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Chickens...bock.bock.bock. 

I thought the rats were well versed in their role of currents, structure and finesse angling....I guess it all boils down to gettn' to their one hole.

Still watching closely- we will make a formal decision by Friday October 9th based on pre-registrations at that time.

I wanna go!!! Gotta see the interest though 

nip


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Are the EEI guys allowed to fish in thier electric only rigs in the river for this event?


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Myself and partner are already in! I know of a few who plan on paying at the ramp.But I think your right Nip...................Bunch of Chickens scared to death some Rats will take your coin!

Come on you sissies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lolololol 

Now we're talkn!

Bring the electric rigs- you might get an advantage if you can float under the bridge at Rayland- Ive seen it won there more than once!

Still watching- looking forward to it! Don't let us down!

CHICKENS! 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We are getting closer!  

My ears are perked up with many calls this weekend and tonight... even some more courageous ones now entered into the field!

we won't come on "hemhaws though" so quit calling two weeks before and show us Yankees around here won't spend a nickle, little 'lone $20 on a late fee- I'm startn' to think the Rats have special mason jars buried for ramp pays :Banane14:

need several more *pre*registrants this week and we'll let everyone know more this FRIDAY. 

nip
http://www.dobass.com/09NOAA/RIVERFAQS.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*CANCELLED*

Sorry guys- won't bring it down with 7 pre-registers. Even with RECORD ramp pays at a NOAA event we'd be under 20 teams...can't do it to ya. 

Figured we'd give as much notice possible to the BRAVE ones who indeed entered, everyone has been contacted and ENTRIES RETURNED IN FULL.

Rats... 

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow....that's too bad! I wouldn't have been able to fish due to prior commitments, but I was looking forward to seeing the weights from this. 

But as the T-director I understand why u had to make the call. 




Nipididdee said:


> *CANCELLED*
> 
> Sorry guys- won't bring it down with 7 pre-registers. Even with RECORD ramp pays at a NOAA event we'd be under 20 teams...can't do it to ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

JF1 ..."The hardest part about fishing is sometimes just getting there"

been about a year since we announced this opportunity...priorities 

I lost about $1000 in plaques and insurance by not going...RATS!

Returns mailed today...

nip


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> "The hardest part about fishing is sometimes just getting there"
> 
> been about a year since we announced this opportunity...priorities
> 
> ...


That's a bunch of cash for plaques and insurance
Sorry it didn't work out for you-
At least you know now where not to Schedule!! Good Luck in 2010!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> I lost about $1000 in plaques and insurance by not going...RATS!


That really sucks. Your tourny's are outstanding and that's because you work your ass off, I don't quite know how you do it all. Hate to see one cost you due to a cancellation. Feel kind of bad now since my name is not on that roster either. But I could not fish that tourny because rats scare the hell out of me. 
Didn't I hear that you are considering a fall tourny next year at Chautauqua? If so would that be a one or two day tourny? I and my partner, good ole Matty the Mason, will sure to be at that one if it were to happen. Would think that filling that one would be not too tough as long as the economy picks back up a little.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That $ aint nothin' ProAngler...I'd hate to cancel the Madness!!! 

Most have zero concept on the amount of cash, little 'lone everything else, it takes to properly run an event.

It's a roll of the dice when you run these dudes, as is with any business.

We appreciate the kind words Papa- it's all about enjoying what we do...otherwise I'd be joining Louie this season!

If you scroll though this thread you'll notice our reveal of Chautauqua for 2010- we are penciled in for Sunday Sept 12th 2010 and awaiting permit.

It will be a ONE day event paid at 100%- more details within the month.


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally, I've been waiting for years for you to do this!!

I'm going to switch trails now!!

The Chat. Lake NY is what kept me committed to the other circut and not NOAA.

I see you put 1 day, why not 2 and is it 60 or 100 boats?

Thanks NIP for making my year!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Stay with your trail BassCat!!! We want you for Chautuaqua though!!! That's the design behind NOAA- fish JUST what you wanna fish, no points, go for broke, 100% the day you fish- to compliment the trail you are already devoted to.

All NOAA events are just one day, otherwise we'd be something else.

We are tinkering with the field for NY- a FORMAL release of details will be made SOON on dobass.com

VERY happy we #1- ended the river prior to todays snow (ramp pays my behind  ) #2- are getting a positive response for NY in 2010

Hope no one showed up- the rats are a crew. I grew up in the hills of Kentucky...I almost get it- but not really  I shouldve recorded some of the calls I got- not a very trusting group 

nip


----------

